# A brief history of vintage bicycle swap meets



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

Have you ever wondered about when the first vintage bicycle swap meet was?  How long have there been vintage bike collectors? We know about Memory Lane Classics or the Ann Arbor  meet. The Whizz-ins in southern California or the Iron Ranch meet. And there are many more-some now gone. But what was the first official vintage Bicycle swap meet? You'd be surprised to know that it took place at a very appropriate place for such an event.....the parking lot of the Schwinn Bicycle factory in september of 1981. It was put on by none other than Leon Dixon. I am going to start this thread off with that event and would like to know about other meets throughout the country that were bicycle specific swap meets. I know that in some areas there are great car meets and bikes show up there but what i would like to see here is maybe bike only 




meets that happened and maybe a flyer copy(if you still have one laying around). A picture that captures the flavor of the meet(don't want a ton-we can always go back through cabe archives for more!)would be nice. Current and meets that no longer happen-a small narrative appreciated.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2019)

Back in the late 80's a fellow named Jerry Germeau put on a swap meet a little south of Seattle on Military Road in Kent Washington. I think Jerry might have been a sheriff or something like that? He was really into J.C. Higgins bicycles and sold me several parts including a Batwing Headlight. It was a great swap meet, but eventually it went a away. Barry


----------



## phantom (Oct 8, 2019)

I would stand tall for an NOS 59 Phantom.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 8, 2019)

Bring back the Seattle show !!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes-I remember those and was at several of the 'armoury' meets! Those were great meets.


barnyguey said:


> Back in the late 80's a fellow named Jerry Germeau put on a swap meet a little south of Seattle on Military Road in Kent Washington. I think Jerry might have been a sheriff or something like that? He was really into J.C. Higgins bicycles and sold me several parts including a Batwing Headlight. It was a great swap meet, but eventually it went a away. Barry
> 
> View attachment 1075474


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Yes-I remember those and was at several of the 'armoury' meets! Those were great meets.



I dug around in my paperwork, but could only find the two flyers. I do  have a couple older ones from Memory Lane & Vancouver.

It turns out Jerry was a detective rather than a sheriff.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Bring back the Seattle show !!!



Yes indeed that would be great!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

Please chime in-even if you don't have a flyer copy or a picture-just a mention of a meet is 'cool'!


----------



## Boris (Oct 8, 2019)

I vaguely remember one that I went to a couple of times. It was held at the Armory on 33rd off Marine Drive in Portland, OR. like maybe 30-35 years ago??? Does anyone else remember those swap meets?


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2019)

I did a few shows with Eddie Boros in the 80's.Getting there early ,setting up and sleeping in the van. Early setups always paid off because most good deals were made before doors opened.One show the police were called in because somebody stole a Phantom rear light off a table during the night.


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 8, 2019)

Regarding the 1981 Bicycle Swap in Chicago mentioned in the first post in this thread, I was lucky enough to be there. I believe two early Chicago area collectors did a great deal of the work to arrange this swap, visit to the factory, and visit to the Schwinn collection. These two collectors seldom get any mention or credit so they are Bill Farrell and Tom Bartholomew.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 8, 2019)

Boris said:


> I vaguely remember one that I went to a couple of times. It was held at the Armory on 33rd off Marine Drive in Portland, OR. like maybe 30-35 years ago??? Does anyone else remember these swap meets?



Boriseye remember going thar...went with bob keindel about 1992???


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

As I have some background on this meet and who did what I must make some corrections to the above statement by 'schwinnderella'. Leon Dixon put the meet on by himself.  He paid for the advertising in the 'Chicago Sun Times' by himself. Bill Farrell made a few phones calls to help pave the way with Schwinn. Most was co-ordinated with Keith Kingbay-who ran the Excelsior line at the factory. Leon spent three weeks in the Chicago area co-ordinating this meet and stayed as a guest in the home of Bill Farrell(believe Bill is still around-could confirm?). A list of collectors in the Chicago area was given to Tom Bartholomew to start a club in the area by Leon. Tom had nothing to do with the meet other than to show up. All credit for the meet's success was given in follow up newsletters put out by Leon. I am sure both are fine individuals and I mean no disrespect. After all it has been 38 since the meet and things may be a little blurred. To schwinnderella I have confirmed my information with the ultimate source....the guy who put the meet on!  But that is fantastic that you were able to attend such a 'monumental' piece of bicycle history!


----------



## pkleppert (Oct 8, 2019)

The 40th Anniversary of the Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet will be a two day show April 25 and 26th 2020. My wife Annie and I have been the sponsors of what is now the largest vintage bike show in the world for 37 years.. We have done this with our close group of volunteers since 1984 for everyone to enjoy. Guess what, We could care less about who wants to take credit for being the first. We have been the leaders of the biggest, oldest and best, "with the help of Lisa Trombley of Memory Lane", Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet in the World and that's all that matters.

Attached is the flyer presented to Annie and I by Leo Chouinard and posthumously from my old buddy Jim Hurd years ago.

Do the math.

Paul and Anne Kleppert and all our volunteers


----------



## kccomet (Oct 8, 2019)

desmoines Iowa, Allan Kinsley put the show on. it was a good one, 1980s


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 8, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> As I have some background on this meet and who did what I must make some corrections to the above statement by 'schwinnderella'. Leon Dixon put the meet on by himself.  He paid for the advertising in the 'Chicago Sun Times' by himself. Bill Farrell made a few phones calls to help pave the way with Schwinn. Most was co-ordinated with Keith Kingbay-who ran the Excelsior line at the factory. Leon spent three weeks in the Chicago area co-ordinating this meet and stayed as a guest in the home of Bill Farrell(believe Bill is still around-could confirm?). A list of collectors in the Chicago area was given to Tom Bartholomew to start a club in the area by Leon. Tom had nothing to do with the meet other than to show up. All credit for the success was given in follow up newsletters put out by Leon. I am sure both are fine individuals and I mean no disrespect. After all it has been 38 since the meet and things may be a little blurred. To schwinnderella I have confirmed my information with the ultimate source....the guy who put the meet on!  But that is fantastic that you were able to attend such a 'monumental' piece of bicycle history!




For sure my memory is not what it used to be, and you are likely right about Tom's contribution. I do recall that Leon thanked Bill Farrell and Keith Kingbay in his newsletter so I thought Bill deserved mention. I believe both Tom and Bill are still around last I heard.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

pkleppert said:


> The 40th Anniversary of the Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet will be a two day show April 25 and 26th 2020. My wife Annie and I have been the sponsors of what is now the largest vintage bike show in the world for 37 years.. We have done this with our close group of volunteers since 1984 for everyone to enjoy. Guess what, We could care less about who wants to take credit for being the first. We have been the leaders of the biggest, oldest and best, "with the help of Lisa Trombley of Memory Lane", Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet in the World and that's all that matters.
> 
> Attached is the flyer presented to Annie and I by Leo Chouinard and posthumously from my old buddy Jim Hurd years ago.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Think about it...40 years and still going strong! Incredible. The flyer now qualifies as an antique! Congrats and best wishes for another 40 years of meets!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 8, 2019)

If you live in southern California do you remember the 'doc Gibson meets'? Or how about Paul Popp's meet in El Segundo-where is Paul these days?


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 9, 2019)

I would say the wheelman pre date that show by quite a few years in the US a d about 40 years in England


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 10, 2019)

This is very true-the Wheelman (League of American Wheelman comes to mind!)have been around long before balloon tire bikes* were even thought of! (*perhaps the most widely collected-not excluding racer-bmx-mountain types here!) Although I think it was more a gathering of riders and skill competitions and probably not a swap meet!  But definitely part of our hobby! Thanks


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 10, 2019)

This is all very interesting. Being a teenager in the late '70's/early 80's I didn't have the means to travel to some of the wonderful meets around the country, but I want to start now. I do have many great memories of attending the local shows (for me) in Huntington and Newport Beach, CA between 1981-1985.  Leon Dixon would attend some of them, and John Koenke would have a table there. I even won second place in a show once in 1982 with my first ballooner - a Schwinn Panther. I always wanted to attend the Whizzins of the day, but never went.

I will have to dig, but I have photos of the shows and swap meets somewhere, some were put on by Gertrude Vorgang of the Pedal Pusher. She certainly deserves some credit as a pioneer of this hobby on the West coast. I will post a couple when I find them.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 11, 2019)

The So Cal event history is all well and good but the big question for me is where are they now? So Cal had several bike show/swaps and they disappeared decades ago. The Cyclone Coaster Swap, the monthly Long Beach Cycle Swap and the new swap at Come on Over Café in Oceanside swap are good for parts-sometimes but there hasn't been a big show and swap in So Cal since what the 80s?...yet other parts of the country are able to maintain the shows...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 11, 2019)

old hotrod said:


> The So Cal event history is all well and good but the big question for me is where are they now? So Cal had several bike show/swaps and they disappeared decades ago. The Cyclone Coaster Swap, the monthly Long Beach Cycle Swap and the new swap at Come on Over Café in Oceanside swap are good for parts-sometimes but there hasn't been a big show and swap in So Cal since what the 80s?...yet other parts of the country are able to maintain the shows...





Well I can account for over half of the meets going away. The folks that put them on-Pope-McNeely-Gibson-Vorgang and many others are all gone! These fine people had 20-30 years on us in age at those times. The Ann Arbor meet is still around because the Klepperts have been at it for 40 years-God bless 'em!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 11, 2019)

There are lots of reasons bike meets come and go. I put on the Simonian Farms Mid-Valley Whizz-in. It was a two day event-ride one day/swap the next. Did it for 4 years and had a health scare so passed the ball to another. They ran it into the ground and it died after a year. Its a lot of work and time-and money to make it happen. Meets don't die due to a lack of interest.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 12, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> There are lots of reasons bike meets come and go. I put on the Simonian Farms Mid-Valley Whizz-in. It was a two day event-ride one day/swap the next. Did it for 4 years and had a health scare so passed the ball to another. They ran it into the ground and it died after a year. Its a lot of work and time-and money to make it happen. Meets don't die due to a lack of interest.



I understand the time investment, hell just putting on a simple ride requires a certain amount of time in organizing...what money was spent and how would it be different now? In the late 80s, at one of the last so cal meets, i was told that the various cities were making it more difficult, permitting and trying to nickle and dime sellers for taxes...i used to sell used vw parts at the so cal swap in pomona once or twice a year and was seriously harassed by an official trying to collect taxes on my sales that i stopped going...just curious, i have wanted to get something going and wanted to know what obstacles there were...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you @mr.cycleplane for starting this thread. Awesome history, would like to get out to one these swap meets someday.
Hammerhead


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> There are lots of reasons bike meets come and go. I put on the Simonian Farms Mid-Valley Whizz-in. It was a two day event-ride one day/swap the next. Did it for 4 years and had a health scare so passed the ball to another. They ran it into the ground and it died after a year. Its a lot of work and time-and money to make it happen. Meets don't die due to a lack of interest.



I went to that swap meet. Loved it!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> This is all very interesting. Being a teenager in the late '70's/early 80's I didn't have the means to travel to some of the wonderful meets around the country, but I want to start now. I do have many great memories of attending the local shows (for me) in Huntington and Newport Beach, CA between 1981-1985.  Leon Dixon would attend some of them, and John Koenke would have a table there. I even won second place in a show once in 1982 with my first ballooner - a Schwinn Panther. I always wanted to attend the Whizzins of the day, but never went.
> 
> I will have to dig, but I have photos of the shows and swap meets somewhere, some were put on by Gertrude Vorgang of the Pedal Pusher. She certainly deserves some credit as a pioneer of this hobby on the West coast. I will post a couple when I find them.



Loved that swap meet! Lots of quality items, there.


----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2019)

I have never been to a bicycle swap meet. Would love to go to one. I"m sure that there are rarely rival groups at the bicycle swap meets to worry about.
 The last motorcycle swap meet I went to about 15 years years ago, the tension between the Pagans and Phantoms was thick. No fights broke out (that I know of) just a lot of "mad dogging" (aka eye f#ck%ng) going on.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

One time I saw PeeWee Herman mad dogging the Hell’s Angels, at the bicycle swap meet!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 13, 2019)

Good question-time aside there are expenses.  Yes-several years ago the IRS tried spying of the hobbies(car-bike-motorcycle) and was trying to generate revenue for the state-like we would knowingly not pay our fair share! (shame on them!)  I can tell you based on a meet i threw in the early 90's.....Anyway printing posters and flyers, purchasing trophies(we charged nothing for the show entry), running ads in the local paper etc. Bonnie Simonian knew all the local news people and arranged for complete nightly coverage-interviews at the swap, local radios got our message out also. We passed out flyers at a few previous bike meets. Jerry Germeau of Washington was the roving reporter for the C.A.B.E. at the time and gave us a very generous plug in the then monthly Xerox copy of the C.A.B.E.!  Then the Simonians had t-shirts made up and they went over/sold way bigger than planned-she made a ton of them-people gobbled them up the first year-before the swap happened-bought them at the end of the whizzer ride the first day-awesome! Although I get credit for putting on the meet the real hero's were the very generous Bonnie and Dennis Simonian(and his lovely daughters!)-your hosts at the meet. Wonderful people-backed me up at every hint of 'we need to do this/can we also do this'-unbelievable. They also arranged for a catered barbque guy(Charles-remember him?) both days-great food at a reasonable price put the icing on the cake. I'm not saying you need to have a pile of money to start a meet in your area-but it helps. Now with the internet and the C.A.B.E. being the pulse of the hobby-its a winning combination for a successful meet in your area!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2019)

I think some clarification is needed.
The 1981 meet in Chicago was considered the first NATIONAL classic and antique bicycle meet.
I had been in to, and out of the balloon tire phase by 1981, when I got bit by the Campagnolo bug.
I spent most of the 80’s road riding, and the 90’s mountain biking.
There were plenty of small local parking lot meets here in Southern California in the late 1970’s.
Nothing on a national scale, that I remember, but plenty of local attendance at those swaps back then.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I think some clarification is needed.
> The 1981 meet in Chicago was considered the first NATIONAL classic and antique bicycle meet.
> I had been in to, and out of the balloon tire phase by 1981, when I got bit by the Campagnolo bug.
> I spent most of the 80’s road riding, and the 90’s mountain biking.
> ...





I went to plenty of those southern California meets-always had a great time!


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

Well ran into a few of those Socal pioneers yesterday at a Motorcycle meet ( 42nd annual ) including Doc Gibson & PeeWee who both had great show/swaps at their business in the 80's. I was going to post this picture in another section ( would have taken more pics if I knew about this thread ) of PeeWee ( who moved on from bikes to motorcycles & cars ) with his Wagner. there were many bike swaps around back then including Jim Baileys in Signal Hill and a few in HB, the bike shop on main & a old house on a big lot? ( Whizzin was still my favorite ) another at Anaheim Schwinn?,  For a while they added a bike section to the Model T meet. I went to a few Frizzins ( Frensno Wizzin ) at a ranch house in the grape vineyards ( blew a head gasket in the 100 + degrees, Joey Kuge's maybe ?,  and a couple of trips back to Ann Arbor back in the 80's also, Im sure more will come to mind, I have a bunch of flyers


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 14, 2019)

Great thread....I remember some of the very early (late 70's) meets in So Cal.  One was in a parking lot
near the Bolsa Chica wetlands in Huntington beach.  Maybe 10 vendors max, first time I ever saw
an original paint B6, I think Kenny Blackburn had to 2 of them there, a black and cobalt, missing wheels
(projects) but were like 100 and something each.  hooboy!  Biggest mind blower of those early days 
was folks showing up with SO much NOS boxes of great stuff.  The entire nation was ripe for the 
pickin' and there just weren't many people around the US giving an old balloon tire bike a 'second glance'..
All I wanted was a straight bar Schwinn back then...grail to me.
If anyone has any early swap days pix?  Seems like a good thread to post em'!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 14, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Good question-time aside there are expenses.  Anyway printing posters and flyers, purchasing trophies(we charged nothing for the show entry), running ads in the local paper etc. We passed out flyers at a few previous bike meets.  Then the Simonians had t-shirts made up and they went over/sold way bigger than planned-she made a ton of them-people gobbled them up the first year-before the swap happened-bought them at the end of the whizzer ride the first day-awesome! They also arranged for a catered barbque guy(Charles-remember him?) both days-great food at a reasonable price put the icing on the cake. I'm not saying you need to have a pile of money to start a meet in your area-but it helps. Now with the internet and the C.A.B.E. being the pulse of the hobby-its a winning combination for a successful meet in your area!




So looks like time and suitable sized location with basic facilities are all that is needed today, no newspaper or radio ads to buy, no catering, flyers are easy and printable from home, trophys not a huge deal really, cool if available but get tossed after awhile. The reason I brought this all up is because of the "hobby is dying" thread. Shows generate outsider interest and "big" swaps keep people financially in the hobby so in my opinion, are very Important for the health of the hobby. Maybe to perform CPR on the hobby in your area, organize a show and swap...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

For 'OLD HOTROD' and others thinking about a local bike swap/tire kicking get-together..... Follow the lead set by the C.A.B.E.'s own 'FAT TIRE TRADER' in San Rafael. Chris throws a monthly get together/swap at his shop. This is a truly grass roots effort-think globally/act locally! There is a pocket of collectors in that area and they get together and bring a few items-and who doesn't want to whittle away at the pile of bike parts in the garage! He's consistent and maybe an autocycle or an airflow isn't showing up every month-there's always something or the chance that something might show you just can't live without. The key is having a good location-a vintage bike friendly bicycle shop helps! But be consistent in having it every month-the word will get out. No need for printing flyers-use the C.A.B.E. to get the word out. I am amazed in talking with people on ebay or at swap meets that have never heard of the C.A.B.E. either-we need to get the word out there too! Good luck on the prospect of another bike swap meet!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2019)

I had a Dayton Daily Newspaper from 1985, showing a bicycle show and swap at Deed’s Carillon Historical Park. It is now long gone, but the park hosts a Concours d’ Elegance car show instead.

I gave the newspaper away, but I forget who I gave it away too. It was neat, but just more clutter I didn’t need. I may have a pic of it.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

Bicycles and pedal cars are always a big hit at car shows! They provide a subtle distraction from the rows of restored autos. Even when not 'judged' are of interest to all age groups.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2019)

Nope. No pics, I have it away and didn’t look back. I think my friend in Celina has it.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 14, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Bicycles and pedal cars are always a big hit at car shows! They provide a subtle distraction from the rows of restored autos. Even when not 'judged' are of interest to all age groups.




Definitely! My bikes out-showed the Corvette I was parked next to about three weeks ago!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2019)

We’re fortunate to have one of the most consistent and longest running monthly motorcycle/bicycle swap meets in the country. It doesn’t really have a show contingent per se’ but to walk around the bike corral is definitely a show of what the areas most prolific bike builders have been up to.
It’s hit or miss, as most swaps tend to be, but some great stuff has been known to be had here from time to time.


----------



## vincev (Oct 14, 2019)

Boris said:


> I vaguely remember one that I went to a couple of times. It was held at the Armory on 33rd off Marine Drive in Portland, OR. like maybe 30-35 years ago??? Does anyone else remember those swap meets?



Cant say I remember those shows.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

You are right CYCLINGDAY that meet started as a few guys selling bike parts at a predominately car show and now has blossomed into a real monthly meet for bike treasure! Sorta like your "Pomona car swap meet'. There are probably great car meets with bikes showing up. I am not hearing about any swaps south of the Mason/Dixon line-c'mon guys-stop keeping it a secret!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

vincev said:


> Cant say I remember those shows.



The ones I remember were put on by the Cascade Bike Club-sound about right?


----------



## kreika (Oct 14, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> There are lots of reasons bike meets come and go. I put on the Simonian Farms Mid-Valley Whizz-in. It was a two day event-ride one day/swap the next. Did it for 4 years and had a health scare so passed the ball to another. They ran it into the ground and it died after a year. Its a lot of work and time-and money to make it happen. Meets don't die due to a lack of interest.




Just wanted to say thank you for putting on the Simonian Farms event. Didn’t know it was you. Very cool! Back in my younger days when I first got into the bikes in the early 90’s this was the event of the year for me and my friends!!!  I bought a Whizzer because of that event. Sadly it’s gone and I have no one to ride with.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you Chris! It was a fun meet-if I lived anywhere near Fresno i'd ask them to put on a '25th Anniversary Mid Valley Whizz-in'. Maybe someone can carry on that meet?


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 14, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> This is very true-the Wheelman (League of American Wheelman comes to mind!)have been around long before balloon tire bikes* were even thought of! (*perhaps the most widely collected-not excluding racer-bmx-mountain types here!) Although I think it was more a gathering of riders and skill competitions and probably not a swap meet!  But definitely part of our hobby! Thanks



Wheelmen meets always had a swap meet as part of the activities -from the very start   Thank you


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 14, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Wheelmen meets always had a swap meet as part of the activities -from the very start   Thank you



I've always known there are wheelmen (toc collectors)out there but have never heard of one of their meets or rides. I know they happen-would be kinda interesting as I am fascinated with mechanical things! Got any pictures of their meets?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 14, 2019)

mrg said:


> Well ran into a few of those Socal pioneers yesterday at a Motorcycle meet ( 42nd annual ) including Doc Gibson & PeeWee who both had great show/swaps at their business in the 80's. I was going to post this picture in another section ( would have taken more pics if I knew about this thread ) of PeeWee ( who moved on from bikes to motorcycles & cars ) with his Wagner. there were many bike swaps around back then including Jim Baileys in Signal Hill and a few in HB, the bike shop on main & a old house on a big lot?
> View attachment 1078443





Good to see a photo of Pee Wee! I grew up in the same neighborhood as Pee Wee, was pumping gas as a 16 year old (1980) in Garden Grove and he would slide in on one of his many Whizzers to gas up and I was always impressed and in awe. I was already into vintage bikes and he shows up on one with a motor! We would talk and soon enough he invited me to his house, gave me the tour and then we went for a ride on two of his Whizzers. It was the first and only time I ever rode one, I I never forgot the thrill of it. I then saw him around at meets for several years. I believe he had a Wire EDM business. He is such a nice guy... I do remember Doc Gibson as well. What motorcycle meet was that? @mrg


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 15, 2019)

I hope this works , took a video of Alan Shermans back in October 4th 1992 .Not much of a bike swap but some really cool stuff to look at . There is a cool clip towards the end of Alan and his brother starting up a 1911 International and driving it. Could not get it to post here ,says the file to big ..If you cant see it here check the SKIDKINGS FACEBOOK SITE





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1738296969636643


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 19, 2020)

Here is an interesting picture just sent to me from Leon Dixon from his archives. Its of the very First National Classical Bicycle  Collectors meet held at the Schwinn factory in Sept of 1981! Are you in the picture? Looks like a few aren't with us anymore. Chime in if you are in the picture.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 19, 2020)

@mr.cycleplane 

*Tyler … added some horsepower to the foto you posted.

Can remove it if needed.  Your wish is my command.

….. patric




*


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2020)

Waaaaayyyyyy Better!
Thanks, Patric.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 19, 2020)

Don’t worry next year I’ll be hosting a Chicagoland swap meet at a very memorable location


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 23, 2020)

A CHICAGO  MEET WOULD BE GREAT!
I ATTENDED ONE AT THE SCHWINN OFFICE BUILDING NEAR THE OLD CHICAGO CYCLE BUILDING THAT HOUSED THE SCHWINN FAMILY COLLECTION IN 1991.   BELIEVE JIM HURD SET THAT ONE U P.  AND AFTER WE WERE INVITED CYCLE SMITHY AKA MARK MATEI TO SEE HIS COLLECTION AT HIS HOME AND GARAGE.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Aug 17, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Here is an interesting picture just sent to me from Leon Dixon from his archives. Its of the very First National Classical Bicycle  Collectors meet held at the Schwinn factory in Sept of 1981! Are you in the picture? Looks like a few aren't with us anymore. Chime in if you are in the picture.View attachment 1197279



I'm in the photo - back row 9th. from the left. My friend Steve U. is in the back row 7th. from the left. My brother Denny is in the back row 17th. from the left.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Aug 17, 2021)

schwinnderella said:


> Regarding the 1981 Bicycle Swap in Chicago mentioned in the first post in this thread, I was lucky enough to be there. I believe two early Chicago area collectors did a great deal of the work to arrange this swap, visit to the factory, and visit to the Schwinn collection. These two collectors seldom get any mention or credit so they are Bill Farrell and Tom Bartholomew.



Leon Dixon put it on.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 17, 2021)

…


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 18, 2021)

Iron ranch was a TOOT......and a fun camp over....


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2021)

I got a bunch of these around somewhere, Doc Gibsons #10, 1993


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 21, 2021)

The Doc Gibson meets were the best!


mrg said:


> I got a bunch of these around somewhere, Doc Gibsons #10, 1993View attachment 1465518


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2021)

Doc's a great guy also, shows up every year or two at the LB meet.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 25, 2021)

Here’s one of Doc’s ads from ‘94-95!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 25, 2021)

Here’s some more swap posters from various meets on the early to mid 9O’s


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 25, 2021)

And here  are a few of @mr.cycleplane Simonian Farms Whiz-ins and swap meets from the mid 90s


----------



## locomotion (Aug 25, 2021)

Those are all sweet advertising. Makes me want to go!!!
I have been collecting for 25 years and I only went to one swap meet in that entire time.
Wish I had more time on the weekends.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 25, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> And here  are a few of @mr.cycleplane Simonian Farms Whiz-ins and swap meets from the mid 90s View attachment 1467742
> View attachment 1467743
> 
> View attachment 1467744



Holy cow-those are collector items now! hahaha!


----------

